# New Rhinehardt Block and Brute target. Anyone tried?



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Any of you bought and shot the new Block and Brute block style target from Rhinehardt? I am going to get the Brute and getting some for my shop.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I ordered on on Friday from Obsession Archery and I should have it in 3 days!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*Rhinoblock*

Just got mine in. A very nice target but like the 18-1 I have...solid looks great, seems just a durable, the sculpting is SWEET.

BUT...
MAN IT'S TOUGH TO REMOVE THE FIRST FEW ARROWS.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Like my other Reinhart targets, it is very well made. The center is a removable and replaceable core-VERY NICE!
The spots are many, bright and well placed. 
Self healing feature works like advertised, you just loose color after repeated shots to the bright green dots.
The target is very dense, but that’s where they get the durability needed to last.

The 3D sculpting on the sides is also very cool. You get two opposite sides, with a nicely sculpted deer one with more vital details than the other.

The target is a little smaller than I though, but still very decent. I picked mine up from Obsession Archery, ordered it online and I had it in 3 days for around $140.

My only issue: 

Tough arrow removal. Since these targets are so durable, they tend to be really tough to remove arrows when they are new. 

(but it’s an issue with all the Reinharts, my 18-in-1’s were the same way) 

I would buy this target again. My 18-in-1 still is kicking and has taken a whole season of abuse, and I shoot a lot. I dug a hole in one side with broad heads, yet the target is still functional. I hope this target will work just as good.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Anymore of you guys got the new Rhinehardt block or brute target?


----------



## droptine20 (Jan 7, 2009)

*rinoblock*

We have been shooting one at the shop since early feb. It is holding up nicely. I shoot 93 ftlbs kinetic energy and the target has no problem stopping those arrows. We have shot it in the replaceable core with broadheads probably 50 times or so and it is doing fine also.

If you guys would use a little arrow lube those things would pull a little easier and it will help extend the target life we've found out during our 3d shoots, all Rineharts.


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Works great ! :darkbeer:


----------

